
Show HN: Mock Interview Service - BrandonWatson
https://www.interviewat.com/prep-service-special-offer
======
BrandonWatson
I was on track to have this paid service offering launched in the coming
weeks, but the economic uncertainty brought on by COVID caused me to rethink
the go to market plan.

I iterated quickly on something I could offer to those in need now and in the
coming weeks. This is one way I can give back.

If you have been impacted and will be, or is already scheduled to,
interviewing soon, I want to help. If you know someone for whom this would be
helpful, please share.

Any and all feedback welcome.

